# Tires



## Mang1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for the best 245/75/16 8 or 10 ply tires to put on my 1995 chevy 2500. I don't want to go any bigger because of the gas mileage. Any suggestions?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I run these on everything of mine.


----------



## Mang1 (Oct 27, 2008)

reasonably priced?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

~$700 a set.


----------



## Mang1 (Oct 27, 2008)

lookin for somethin maybe a little cheaper


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mang1;802234 said:


> lookin for somethin maybe a little cheaper


But you said



Mang1;802209 said:


> I'm looking for the best


LOL


----------



## Mang1 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol yea i guess so


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I am seriously considering something like this.

I like the BFG look a like.

http://treadwright.com/shopNowresult.php?sectiresize1=&tiresize33=&tiresizef=245|75|16&next=+Next+#


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;802245 said:


> I am seriously considering something like this.
> 
> I like the BFG look a like.
> 
> http://treadwright.com/shopNowresult.php?sectiresize1=&tiresize33=&tiresizef=245|75|16&next=+Next+#


Those are retreads. I think they are worth a try, for the money. Haven't heard anything bad about them. The only ones I have seen were on BFG AT carcasses. Are you going to get them with the walnut shells?

Mang1 - are you looking for year round tires, or just for winter?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;802300 said:


> Those are retreads. I think they are worth a try, for the money. Haven't heard anything bad about them. The only ones I have seen were on BFG AT carcasses. Are you going to get them with the walnut shells?


After further review it doesn't appear that I can get the BFG look alike tread in a 265 and the load rating I want.

So this looks like the next best thing.










If I where to get these I think the walnut shell would be worth the money. Don't you?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I put Hankook RF10s on my chevy dually this spring. I havent used them in the winter of plowing but according to the reviews they are really good in the snow and ice. I will be putting a set on my 03 ford and my 99 so i hope they are good.

The ones on my chevy are a 225 something/16 and they were only $125 a tire.

I attached a pic, its kinda hard to tell but the tread depth is pretty deep.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;802319 said:


> If I where to get these I think the walnut shell would be worth the money. Don't you?


Absolutely!


----------



## hdelectraglide (Aug 25, 2009)

Im looking at a goodyear duratrac its a 10ply


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I had cooper atr's and wrangler rts, and by far the best ones i have now are Chaparral a/p...Have been very very good in deep snow and not too loud on pavement..paid 550.00 installed


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

For sale
I love these Cooper Discover M&Snows 235/85-16 
two winter plowing seasons and we are buying new tires for all of the plows this year so I am going
to offer these.
Plenty of tread as we usually either switch mounted summer tires or have other trucks to drive in 
warm weather

Pictures available
Probably half price + UPS , negociable 
tc


----------



## sltboss02 (Nov 11, 2009)

hankook dynapro rfo4 is a great tire for snow have had them on 4 of my plow trucks they hook real good. this is an old post but if you haven't bought tires yet i know a guy that has a set of the firestone AT's that are brand new that he is lookin to get like $400 out of. they got put on and he took them off to put on bfg's. 245/75/16


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

cretebaby;802245 said:


> I am seriously considering something like this.
> 
> I like the BFG look a like.
> 
> http://treadwright.com/shopNowresult.php?sectiresize1=&tiresize33=&tiresizef=245|75|16&next=+Next+#


I have had really good results with treadwright tires. I would say the walnut shell is a good investment - the walnut shells are designed to fall out leaving pockets for extra traction. They are even adding crushed glass to the compound for extra traction.

Last winter i pulled a one ton dump loaded with salt that was almost on it's side out of a ditch using my 3/4 ton Ford and if it wasn't for the traction of my tires, I wouldn't have been able to get him out.


----------



## sltboss02 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

I like to go to tirerack.com and read reviews, lots of good info there


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I had a set of firestone transforce on my f-250 and my 06 gmc...Awesome treadlife!! I wanted something different this year dso I got a set of TOYO OPEN COUNTRY A/T...So far I love them...Great looking and excellent traction...No roadnoise either


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be trying TOYO’s OPEN COUNTRY G-02 this season, put the BFG's away for a bit


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Lil STX Ford;879682 said:


> I'll be trying TOYO's OPEN COUNTRY G-02 this season, put the BFG's away for a bit


I think your gonna like em!


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

infineon954;879693 said:


> I think your gonna like em!


Hope so.... lol BFG's aren't far in case eh eh... but figured winter grips be best for pushing, now debating on a lockright for rear end


----------

